# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  БАДы

## Irina

*БАДом будешь? Буду*

В медицинских и фармацевтических кругах не утихают споры вокруг БАДов — биологически активных добавок. Специалисты не могут решить: вредны они или полезны, являются лекарством или лишь добавкой к пище. Между тем книга жалоб Роспотребнадзора пухнет от претензий потр***телей относительно качества и эффективности большинства биодобавок.

Представители медицинской и фармацевтической общественности, специалисты Роспотребнадзора уже не в первый раз пытаются урегулировать ситуацию с производством и распространением биодобавок. Однако успехи пока невелики: удалось добиться лишь запрета на рекламу БАДов в качестве лекарственного средства, а также обязательного указания на упаковке, что БАД не является лекарством. Между тем растет недовольство потр***телей качеством добавок, недостоверной рекламой, описывающей свойства каких-нибудь «соплей горного зайца» как панацею от всех болезней, неимоверными ценами, а также способами распространения добавок.

Больше всего жалоб на сетевой маркетинг, когда потр***тель фактически не может ни вернуть негодный продукт, ни получить деньги за него. Даже пожаловаться — и то некому: распространители или не отвечают, или ссылаются на то, что потр***тель пошел на сделку добровольно, и не его — продавца — вина, что больному раком 4 стадии сбор какой-нибудь травы и микрокристаллической целлюлозы «почему-то» не помог. В крайнем случае, если дело уж очень шумное, продавец просто перерегистрируется, поменяет название и продолжит свой бизнес. При этом покупателю очень трудно самостоятельно разобраться, за что же он отдает деньги: за лекарство или же за добавку к еде.

«Вопрос разграничения лекарств и биодобавок принципиальный, — считает заместитель председателя Комитета по здравоохранению правительства Санкт-Петербурга Захар Голант. — Все лекарственные средства — а их в нашей стране зарегистрировано более 18 тысяч наименований — испытываются по принципу доказательной медицины, они достаточно хорошо изучены, с ними проведены клинические испытания. Как испытываются добавки и испытываются ли вообще, не знает никто. Дело в том, что производители БАДов не хотят тратиться на исследования, которые очень дороги. Только регистрация лекарства стоит 300 тысяч рублей, плюс огромные деньги на клинические испытания. Проще зарегистрировать свой продукт как биодобавку и быстро получить прибыль. Такая схема плюс отсутствие контроля со стороны государственных надзорных органов — и вот вам предпосылки для весьма спорного качества большинства добавок. При этом в нашей стране каждый год регистрируются 1600-1800 наименований новых БАДов».

По мнению медиков, лекарства и БАДы, стоящие на одной полке в аптеке, создают у большинства потр***телей ошибочное мнение, что БАДы лечат. «Славу биодобавкам создает активная недобросовестная реклама, которая направлена на самые незащищенные слои населения, — говорит Голант. — В ближайшее время (скорее всего, до конца мая) должны быть внесены изменения в законодательство. Вероятно, будет создана новая структура — симбиоз Роспотребнадзора и Росздравнадзора. После этого, надеемся, ужесточатся требования на регистрацию и рекламу БАДов».

По словам Голанта, в Комитете по здравоохранению очень много писем от граждан, недовольных как качеством самих добавок, так и методами их продвижения. Однако чиновники Комздрава не могут контролировать эту сферу рынка, так как она находится в поле деятельности Роспотребнадзора и правоохранительных органов. Первые стараются по мере сил и возможностей следить за ситуацией, но максимум, на что их хватает, — изъятие из торговли недоброкачественных продуктов. Милиция же и вовсе этой проблемой практически не занимается. Как, впрочем, и Федеральная антимонопольная служба, которая просто физически не может отследить все факты недобросовестной рекламы, — например, на весь Петербург в этом направлении работают всего три специалиста ФАС. Эксперты считают, что рекламу БАД (как, впрочем, и лекарств) надо запретить, а надзорные службы реформировать. Как рассказала на круглом столе председатель правления Фармацевтической ассоциации Санкт-Петербурга и Северо-Запада Татьяна Зайченко, продажа биодобавок должна быть предметом заботы аптек.

«БАДы, как правило, производятся там же, где и лекарственные средства. Их форма и упаковка напоминает лекарства и вызывает ассоциацию с лекарством, поэтому именно аптечные работники должны разъяснять разницу между ними, обязательно должно быть профессиональное сопровождение, — считает Зайченко. — Кроме того, в аптеке вряд ли появятся такие бешеные цены на БАДы, какие бывают в сетевом маркетинге».

Доктор медицинских наук, заведующая гастроэнтерологическим отделением Педиатрической академии Мария Ревнова говорит, что есть случаи, когда биодобавки реально помогают. Но в целом ее мнение однозначно: БАДы дают иллюзию защищенности людям, которые хотят быть здоровыми, но не хотят лечиться.

«У нас отмечается множество случаев, когда родители пытаются лечить детей биодобавками, — говорит Ревнова. — И часто это смазывает картину болезни. БАДы служат фоновым нарушающим средством. Биодобавки можно назвать лекарствами, не прошедшими испытаний».

Свою характеристику добавкам дает  кандидат медицинских наук, доцент кафедры фармакологии СПб Медицинской Академии им. Павлова Алексей Маликов. «БАДами стали лечить все. Сложилось мнение, что БАДы — это вроде бы такие же лекарства, только природные, — говорит врач. — Потом государство спохватилось, были попытки разделить лекарства и добавки, их стали называть лишь вспомогательными веществами. Могут ли они влиять на здоровье? Могут, как и любая еда. Есть борщ или фастфуд — согласитесь, будет разница. БАДы должны преподноситься как добавки к еде, чтобы не создавалось впечатление, что они лечат. Если же производитель рекламирует продукт как нечто, влияющее на здоровье, — то в этом случае они должны классифицироваться как лекарство».

По словам Маликова, биодобавки проверяются, в лучшем случае, только на наличие вредных веществ. При этом БАДы могут влиять на действие лекарств, и как взаимодействуют лекарства и БАДы в «одном флаконе», то есть желудке, не знает никто.

«Все клинические испытания БАДов, о которых заявляют производители и реклама, не соответствуют современным клиническим методам, — говорит ученый. — Мы это называем «огурцовым методом» по принципу того, что все люди, которые едят огурцы, когда-нибудь умирают. Вывод: огурцы опасны для здоровья. Так же и с БАДами».

Сдержанной позиции придерживается директор медицинского департамента крупного производителя так называемой «натуральной пищи» Ирина Каулина. «Наша промышленность превращает пищу в малополезный продукт, поэтому сегодня биодобавки — это ступенька к здоровой нормальной пище, — говорит Каулина. — Еда должна быть такой, чтобы никакие добавки к ней не требовались в принципе».

Все специалисты едины во мнении, что в отношении использования и рекламы биодобавок должна быть предельная осторожность и корректность. Ни в коем случае нельзя доверять ни рекламе, ни тем более людям с улицы, которых используют в качестве коробейников.

«Ведь приучили людей не подходить к сомнительным предметам, оставленным в транспорте, а ждать специалистов. Так надо и с БАДами: без консультации с врачом, а лучше с несколькими, во избежание мнения «специально обученного» медика — никакой самодеятельности!» — говорят эксперты.

Для любителей самолечения специалисты советуют соблюдать хотя бы несколько основных правил: прежде чем купить препарат, посмотреть, что написано на коробочке. Если там указано, что это БАД и что он не является лекарственным средством, то надо посмотреть, есть ли на него регистрация.

Второе правило — цена. Нормальные биодобавки не могут стоить тысячи и десятки тысяч рублей, потому что, как правило, их себестоимость совсем невелика, и честный производитель не будет ее сознательно завышать в десятки раз.

И третье: не верить рекламе. Адвокат одной из крупных фирм, известных своей агрессивной рекламой биодобавок, поделилась с «Росбалтом» своим способом защиты производителя по части вранья в рекламе. По ее словам, она легко доказывает, что вся вера потр***теля в целительные свойства продукта — это всего лишь личное восприятие впечатлительного человека.

«Ведь никто не судится с забором за то, что написанное на нем слово не сответствует истине», — сказала адвокат.

Марина Бойцова

----------


## Irina

У меня эти препараты не вызывают доверия. Даже пробовать нет никакого желания. Состав вечно из чего-то очень мудреного, а вдруг аллергия или ещё чего похуже. Посмотришь в их аннотации - прямо панацея, только почему-то не прибавляется здоровых, стройных и красивых.

----------


## Sanych

Я сталкивался с МЛМ компаниями по бадам. Так цены у них были раз в 5-10 выше чем за подобного состава в аптеке.

----------

